
Show HN: Obey, JavaScript Data Modeling and Validation - ksafranski
https://github.com/TechnologyAdvice/obey
======
ksafranski
This is a (relatively) new library aimed at improving data modeling and
validation in JavaScript. We're looking for (constructive) feedback on the
approach of the library and areas where we can expand to make it more useful.
Thanks for taking a look!

